# Assassin´s Creed Unity - Bildrauschen im Dunkeln



## Typhalt (16. November 2014)

*Assassin´s Creed Unity - Bildrauschen im Dunkeln*

Servus leute, 

habe mir gestern Assassin´s Creed Unity geholt (Sieht mal richtig geil aus)! 
Auf jeden fall ist mir heute aufgefallen, das meine Spielfigur(Arno) im Dunkeln griesselig ist. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr wisst was ich meine?!? So leicht pixelig. 
Ist des normal? weil jetzt wo ich es gesehen habe, stört es mich etwas. 

Ich glaube das ist mir auch schon bei dunklen Videos aufgefallen, aber kann es nicht mehr erkennen. 


Und dann wüsste ich gerne noch, was die einstellung "Blooming" bei Assassin´s Creed Unity bedeutet? 


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## schrippi (23. November 2014)

Hey, ich hab dasselbe probllem, auch mit einer R9 290. Hast du es gelöst bekommen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2014)

Blooming – Wikipedia


----------



## Typhalt (25. November 2014)

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass das problem an meinem Bildschirm liegt, da jetzt bei mehreren spielen der scheiß auffällt^^


----------



## Cynathir (25. November 2014)

Ich spiele seit einigen Tagen Unity, ich muss feststellen damit ich dieses Problem nicht habe. Ich habe einen 23 Zoll Asus VS247HR und eine 770er GTX, hast du es schon mit einem anderen Monitor oder ggf. Fernseher versucht?


----------



## Typhalt (25. November 2014)

Cynathir schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einigen Tagen Unity, ich muss feststellen damit ich dieses Problem nicht habe. Ich habe einen 23 Zoll Asus VS247HR und eine 770er GTX, hast du es schon mit einem anderen Monitor oder ggf. Fernseher versucht?




Hab mal ein paar Stündchen investiert und mein Bildschirm besser eingestellt, nun ist das Problem nur noch ganz minimal. Also war es wohl alleine ein Bildshirmproblem


----------



## Typhalt (26. November 2014)

schrippi schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab dasselbe probllem, auch mit einer R9 290. Hast du es gelöst bekommen?





Also das Problem ist ausnahmsweise mal keines vom Spiel. Du musst einfach die Bildschirmhelligkeit niedriger stellen und schopn sieht es gut aus. Wie einfach im endeffekt ^^


----------

